# Sudden development of aggressive habits towards dogs



## jacob (Dec 10, 2017)

Hello! first off, I see a number of similar posts pointing towards thyroid illness. I will be taking Rali in to the vet!

I adopted Rali at about 1.5 years old and have had him since February. In this time, he has been the sweetest dog—with children, adults, other dogs big and small, etc. He does fine in the crate, has no dominance issues (responsive to all commands, never begs for food, "asks" before getting onto furniture). My only behavioral complaint is that he chews on things if left unattended for several hours—but yeah, he's a vizsla!

I often take him to the dog park, and he gets along great with other dogs, even aggressive ones. There have been even dogs that have snapped at him and he turns their snappiness into play.

Two days ago, though, he snapped at (bark with a snap) two dogs. He had seemed like they were going to play, they sniffed each other, started running, then all of a sudden an aggressive bark and snap.
Then this morning he did the same thing while on a walk to an off leash dog.

Is he just being protective over me? He has never displayed such behavior before, and has also been very lethargic lately. 

Other notes:
I pulled a fully engorged tick off of an infected site about two weeks ago. No lyme from that one as we are in California now, but he has had ticks in New York as well.
He has spent more time indoors this past week due to poor air quality (LA wildfires!) Maybe he's just anxious?

Any thoughts or tips would be greatly appreciated. I really pride myself on having such a sweet doggo and I'm kinda going nuts thinking about all this!


----------

